# Blown 3 piece mold bottle



## woody (Feb 10, 2004)

Here's a bottle I'm trying to find out about.
 It's an amber blown 3 piece mold bottle that was probably some sort of ale or beer bottle.
 It has ARNAS 20 on the bottom of the bottle.
 Has anyone else seen a bottle like this?


----------



## woody (Feb 10, 2004)

Here's the bottom view.


----------



## woody (Feb 10, 2004)

I forgot to mention that when I dug this bottle it came out of a dump that was used from the early 1800's until around 1890.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Feb 10, 2004)

Arnas is a city in East-central France.

 Does your bottle have any indication of a wire clamp?  Many French beer bottles used a ceramic stopper with a wire bale to clamp it in place.

 ---------Harry Pristis


----------



## woody (Feb 10, 2004)

There wasn't any wire clamp on the bottle when I found it, Harry, although it was in a dump and may have corroded off of the bottle.
 The bottle was found amongst many pontiled and pre-civil war era bottles.
 The dump may have even gone back to the late 18th century.

 Thanks for your help, Harry.


----------



## woody (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks so much, Henrik35.
 It great to know where it came from and a little history behind the bottle.
 Do you happen to know how old the bottle is?

 And yes, you are right about the bottle. It does have that little o above the A in Arnas.


----------



## woody (Feb 11, 2004)

No, Henrik, I live in the Northeastern part of the United States.
 The state of New Hampshire.
 Thanks so much for giving me the information about the Arnas Glassworks in Sweden.
 It must have been brought over by ship through the port of Portsmouth, N.H. or Boston, Mass.


----------



## den3725 (Mar 16, 2004)

Howdy, I am new in here. I recently acquired several bottle like the one you show, but 
 they are much darker and the pontil mark is very uneven, as are the necks on some of the specimens.






 Picture reduced in size. See _Help - Using the Forum >> Uploading a Picture _ - Admin


----------



## IRISH (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi den3725 welcome to the bottle forum to you and Henrik35 [] .
 Black glass porter, ale and whatever else they had in them bottles come in an endless variety.     If your one's have a distinct base mark (like woody's one has) it is sometimes possible to find out where it was made,  mostly though they are un-identifiable.
 They are nice bottles to dig,  for all the hundreds I've dug of them it's still a thrill to pull one out 150 years (give or take a few decades) after it was throwen away [] .


----------



## den3725 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hello and thanks for the official welcome. I live in the North Cowichan Valley area on Vancouver Island and I have been digging and searching since '75. Right now I live very near Mt. Sicker (an old copper mining community around 1880-1920. I will include a brief paragraph about it. There are still some treasures to be found there but it is very well picked over, still, it is possible. I live basically at it's base and apparently
 there was a  saw mill log chute that used to be very close to where I live. I have found old shards just walking down the road and since I came across your website I am itching to dig. Thanks again..


  Mt Sicker, which lies between Duncan and Chemainus. At the turn of the century, the Mt Sicker copper mines just north of Duncan were so rich and so famous that two entire towns were built on the mountain, and two separate rack railways brought ore down to smelters at Cowichan Bay and Ladysmith. The one line had the steepest grade in Canada, and adventurous Victorians travelled to Duncan (on the E&N Railway), from where they could be thrilled with a ride up the gravity defying railway line, with its tight corners and triple switchbacks.


----------



## grdigger35 (Mar 21, 2004)

Woody, I live in Upper Michigan and have a bottle like yours. It is the same except mine has a number  10, with the small zero, and 2 dots. I found it at an old lumbercamp.


----------



## woody (Mar 22, 2004)

Interesting........
 I wonder if they were imported to the United States, rather than being brought over by an individual from Sweden.


----------

